# Salites



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Well well, my recent Google search popped this site up so it reminded me to come in here and check out whats going on.

Nothing is going on, same people same comments, sort of sad in a way, but for what its worth, let me salute my #1 Cavs supporters futuristxen, Brandname, Hibachi...looking at some of my old posts and having a great laugh on your account.

High fives!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome back?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

:jr:


----------

